# Java Moss health question



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My tank is still very new (as am I to plants), the plants I have seem to be doing well, but the Java moss has taken on a "dusty" or "dirty" look. Is this common for dying JM?
Could this be residual Diatoms that can be vacuumed away, or could it be that the lighting is too strong? 
My parameters: 
Ph = 7
Ammonia = 0 
Kh = 6
Nitrite = 0
Pho = .2
No3 = 20
CO2 = 18.00

thanks, 
Walter


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Is is dying due to lack of nitrate IMO.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, I'm confused.
My NO3 is at 20 which is at the upper range of the fertilator suggested levels.

The confusion might be from the NI being 0, which I meant for NO2 Nitrite.
I'll fix the original post.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh in that case I have no clue. I do know brown is bad. As you know moss is usually a nice green. I hope someone else can help you more. I never had that happen to me before so I have no first hand knowledge to share with you.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Rip a frond out and try to clean it. I suspect that it's brown not because it's dying, but brown because of algae growing on it.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I have had the same problem with Java Moss. In my case it had to adjust to my water parameters and went through a period in which it almost died completely, but came right back. I think most folks who grow mosses do so in soft, cool water. When I put it in my hard warm water it needed to acclimate. Now it is growing fairly well after about a month, but it did die off at first.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Walter, the survival of Java moss depends largely on temperature. If your tank exceed 30 celcius, JM will not do well. But no worries, I see you just started your tank, moss will take 1 week or 2 to get conditioned to the water before booming out of control!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info. My tank is hard, and relatively warm (76 F, 25 C) & very hard. The other plants seem to have taken off like weeds. The Anacharis looks like it grew 3" yesterday alone.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Java Moss for me grows just fine in moderately hard water (GH~9, KH ~7) water at 78-83F, depending on the tank. Perhaps too well might be a better statement.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Give it more water circulation. You'll find that it helps, at least it did for me


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Java moss is a very undemanding plant, I found th only real condition for it's growht is what Isqueel stated about circulation. It is not a fast growing and everything gets caught in it's matrix and the result is algae. I grow this stuff great in 1 wpg tank, but in my 3 wpg tank with co2, etc. it's very difficult because I have very little flow. The one place it did grow was on the end of a piece of driftwood in the middle of the water column where it gets even current so nothing sticks to it.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Terence, could you advice on the reason why current would help the plant's growth? Thanks!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> Thanks for the info. My tank is hard, and relatively warm (76 F, 25 C) & very hard. The other plants seem to have taken off like weeds. The Anacharis looks like it grew 3" yesterday alone.


25c is fantastic...not warm at all...relatively.
the current thing is well known over here in this region as a tip from lfs and thru xp. from picking some in nearby streams. it grows well in clean clear water streams. may a scientist provide an answer...

erm question...is your JM the emersed or submersed form?


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

standoyo is right, a current does stuff like reducing the temp, bringing nutrients to the plant... I'd not be surprised if it helps in ensuring the plant doesn't get cloaked all over in dust/detrius. 

The only other reason I can see for it not growing is what standoyo mentioned, it being in emersed form. But then that will mean your moss might not be Java, since I've never heard of Java moss being grown emersed in farms. You might have Singapore moss instead, commonly grown emersed. 

Meanwhile... get your CO2 up to 30ppm? Then you'll have removed all limiting factors and your moss should have no reason not to grow.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

OK, quick update. / 
The brown on the moss was algae. I changed my CO2 delivery from a membrane diffuser to a DIY reactor, and got my CO2 up to 33. The plants are pearling daily, and the fish don't seem to be stressed out or hovering by the surface. The moss is ggrowing and quiet nicely. I understand that it is a relatively slow grower, but there are new bright green shoots all over it.


----------

